# 2011 buck



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

It's been a tough year for me up to shotgun season. Had to work about every day in October and November. Only hunted about 5 days in Nov. and Oct. so I was looking forward to gun season where I had taken off work for the first 3 days of the season. Went to Wayne National Sunday afternoon to do a little pre scouting. Saw a few nice places to hunt Monday morning. Did an all day sit Monday and saw 5 deer, 4 small bucks and 1 doe. Passed on all the bucks and the doe was to far away for a shot. Tuesday morning pouring rain most of the day. Only saw one doe running all day and she was to far for a shot. So Wednesday morning woke up to a light freezing rain. Said the heck with it, packed up my tent and stuff and headed back to Collumbus. Around 2:30 decided to go to a farm where I bow hunt. It only has about 8 acres of woods. Around 4:30 this guy came walking by. Was nice to get him because probably be the last time I get to hunt this year. He was a a 9 pointer but one of his tines were broke off. He was a big bodied deer easily over 200 pounds. Was heck dragging him out.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Way to end your season! Congrats!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice way to end a season!


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice buck, good job !


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to hang in there man! Congrats!


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

I would have shot it too... I feel your pain on lack of hunting time. Same for me this year.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

congrats glad you got 1. it was nice meeting and hanging out with you and goerge at the hotel were i stayed monday nite.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the congrats everyone. Picking up the deer tonight. Found a place to get it mounted for $350 so I think I'm going to have it done.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

congrats on the nice buck, 350 is a good price on a shoulder mt, but if u want to save that money u can euro mt it 4 almost nothing and have your deer on the wall in less than a week instead of a year or half a year, ive been doing it 4 mt last four good bucks and it looks great and cheap to do, you can pm me if you need any advise on it, congrats on the nice buck.


----------

